# MIK Epiphone SG $299 - Brantford L&M



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

These are $679 new and this one is <1/2 price. 

A few scratches & swirls on the back but still has the plastic on the pickup covers. Chunky neck & Grovers, would be great for slide.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Who didn't want to clean their lens first?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't forget to add the cost of helium filled baloons to prevent damage to your floors.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, I was just thinking. What if I was to buy this, cut the peghead off and mount a headless locking nut, then remove the inserts for the bridge and tailpiece, and install a Hipshot fine tuning bridge......

That would add weight to the body and reduce the weight of the neck.....

Plus it gets rid of that fugly headstock....

It would be far from cost effective (the bridge would cost more than the guitar) but might be a cool way to get an SG I could live with.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Milkman said:


> You know, I was just thinking. What if I was to buy this, cut the peghead off and mount a headless locking nut, then remove the inserts for the bridge and tailpiece, and install a Hipshot fine tuning bridge......
> 
> That would add weight to the body and reduce the weight of the neck.....
> 
> ...


Like this?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

... double post


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Milkman said:


> You know, I was just thinking. What if I was to buy this, cut the peghead off and mount a headless locking nut, then remove the inserts for the bridge and tailpiece, and install a Hipshot fine tuning bridge......
> 
> That would add weight to the body and reduce the weight of the neck.....
> 
> ...


Or buy something else ?


BlueRocker said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 425407


You beat me to it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425407



Similar shock value I suppose, but what I'm thinking of will actually stay in tune.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BGood said:


> Or buy something else ?
> 
> You beat me to it



I have plenty of "something else".

I've always wanted an SG (in spite of my continuous complaints about them) but there are a few basic design issues I would have to correct first.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been wanting an SG but don't really want to fork out the cost of a Gibson. Wonder how these stack up against the US built SG's.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more I'm tempted. I wonder if its worth it as a project guitar. eventually replace wiring with RS guitar works or something. Upgrade pickups possibly.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> I've been wanting an SG but don't really want to fork out the cost of a Gibson. Wonder how these stack up against the US built SG's.


The Korean Epiphone SGs are nicer than the new ones IMO (pre-2002), or any version before they started putting the weird looking veneer on the tops. You can often find the G400's cheap. That said, I just picked up a spotless Gibson SG Special for $649 at Long & McQuade, so if you hunt around there are still deals to be had.

I've owned a Gibson and an Epiphone SG Standard at the same time, and have confused the two a time or two (low light, grab a guitar).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I called. Its been sold


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I called. Its been sold


What about this one?









Epiphone - SG Special Satin E1 - Vintage Ebony


Epiphone - SG Special Satin E1 - Vintage Ebony




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> I called. Its been sold


They're everywhere dude.

Epiphone SG electric Guitar | Guitars | Bathurst | Kijiji

Epiphone SG 400 Cherry Red | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

2008 Epiphone SG | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakville-halton-region/epiphone-g400-with-upgrades/1622827063


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Long and Mcquade just called me back. I guess it was on hold for a customer that just called and canceled. So I've got it on hold till I'm done work. I'll check it out.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I called. Its been sold


I had it on hold for another forum member but just called the store to release it back into the wild.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> I had it on hold for another forum member but just called the store to release it back into the wild.
> 
> View attachment 425418


lol, So it was you.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Long and Mcquade just called me back. I guess it was on hold for a customer that just called and canceled. So I've got it on hold till I'm done work. I'll check it out.


That was me. I have an early '90s Special that someone (he knows who he is) has been trying to buy for the past year. I was hoping to convince him to snag this & stop bothering me but he's too much of a cork sniffer to look past the headstock shape.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> lol, So it was you.


I was briefly tempted to grab it myself & set it up for slide/alternate tunings but I need to be selling vs. buying.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> lol, So it was you.


Let me know if you want it modded, LOL.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> That was me. I have an early '90s Special that someone (he knows who he is) has been trying to buy for the past year. I was hoping to convince him to snag this & stop bothering me but he's too much of a cork sniffer to look past the headstock shape.


I'm a bit of a cork sniffer my self, owning mostly custom shop and high end guitars. I've been warming up to less expensive guitars and seeing their value. A couple years ago I bought a roadworn brad paisely tele, which is my least expensive guitar. If I buy this SG I'll set a new record.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@BlueRocker I've owned a few of the Korean Explorers and they've been great.

@guitarman2 for the cost of a pedal it's worth a shot IMO.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> @BlueRocker I've owned a few of the Korean Explorers and they've been great.
> 
> @guitarman2 for the cost of a pedal it's worth a shot IMO.


I told my wife I've spent double on a pedal, as I prepare her for a potential purchase. Although this year I've purchased a standard 50's LP and a custom shop strat so this isn't likely to cause much of a stir.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I've been wanting an SG but don't really want to fork out the cost of a Gibson. Wonder how these stack up against the US built SG's.


Some of them are right up there with their Gibson siblings.



Milkman said:


> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bolt-on neck SG Special. Whole guitar is thus 1½" shorter.



BlueRocker said:


> They're everywhere dude.
> 
> Epiphone SG electric Guitar | Guitars | Bathurst | Kijiji
> 
> ...


The one in Toronto _Epiphone SG 400 Cherry Red | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji_ is a 1999 Korean without veneer, they're usually pretty good. Price is good.

The other three are run of the mill Chinese G400 with ugly veneer.

The good Epiphone SGs are some of the early Korean. The best are the Vintage G400 produced from 2003 to 2005. They are real close to a Gibson with a one piece neck (even added wings on the headstock), long tenon, neck binding, mop inserts and a nice no veneer body. I owned four at one time and kept the best. But they can be hard to find.










If you want the best of Epiphone, go for the new 1961 Les Paul SG Standard - Aged Sixties Cherry. It is at 99% a Gibson SG Standard with a two piece body, deep bevels, Burstbuckers 2 & 3, CTS pots, Mallory Caps, Switchcraft Toggle and Switchcraft jack ... and the old Kalamazoo pre Gibson headstock shape.

Epiphone | 1961 Les Paul SG Standard


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@BGood but does it have that D shape neck epi seems to love?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

BGood said:


> Some of them are right up there with their Gibson siblings.
> 
> That is a bolt-on neck SG Special. Whole guitar is thus 1½" shorter.
> 
> ...


My younger brother has a 2003 and it’s awesome. Grover tuners, decent hardware and surprisingly good pickups. If it wasn’t for the headstock you would think it was a 64 standard.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Budda said:


> @BGood but does it have that D shape neck epi seems to love?


Nope, not the new one, slim taper C is mentioned and I remember reading that it is indeed a C profile, not the dreaded flat D.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> My younger brother has a 2003 and it’s awesome. Grover tuners, decent hardware and surprisingly good pickups. If it wasn’t for the headstock you would think it was a 64 standard.


Is it the vintage with gold headstock mop inserts and neck binding ?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

BGood said:


> Is it the vintage with gold headstock mop inserts and neck binding ?
> 
> View attachment 425469


The headstock inlays are regular MOP. I can’t remember if the fretboard is bound or not but my guy is saying no. The pickups were just Epiphone Alnico Pros too; nothing special. It also features the obligatory D shaped neck the @Budda referred to. I suppose it could be an 04 as I bought it for him in December of 03 and could just as easily be a dog. I’ve always been fond of it though.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> The headstock inlays are regular MOP. I can’t remember if the fretboard is bound or not but my guy is saying no. The pickups were just Epiphone Alnico Pros too; nothing special. It also features the obligatory D shaped neck the @Budda referred to. I suppose it could be an 04 as I bought it for him in December of 03 and could just as easily be a dog. I’ve always been fond of it though.


The regular G400 was still being produced at the same time of the Vintage.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

BGood said:


> The regular G400 was still being produced at the same time of the Vintage.


Oh of course! When you said vintage I thought you meant it like “guitars of a certain vintage” rather than a model. His is just a regular G-400.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> Oh of course! When you said vintage I thought you meant it like “guitars of a certain vintage” rather than a model. His is just a regular G-400.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

So... did this sell to anyone on here?? It's too early to call the L&M, but if it's still there I'm grabbing it on the way home today!! 

Anyone?? Anyone at all??


----------

